# EN: we, you or they equivalent to impersonal "on"



## maitrekapelo

En ma qualité de Français, j'adore utiliser le pronom impersonnel 'on' mais j'ai toujours un mal de chien à le traduire en anglais, surtout dans un anglais 'soutenu'. Est ce que la phrase que j'ai écrite est correcte?
*One *must acknowledge that if *one* were to skim throw all the literature dedicated to the foreign policy of Estonia, *one* would arrive to the conclusion that it is indeed fair to say 
Force est de reconnaître que si l'on devait feuilleter toute la littérature dédiée à la politique étrangère de l'Estonie, on arriverait à la conclusion qu'il est certainement juste de dire...

Merci


*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## klodaway

Hello-
Je suis français, mais je dirais que l'utilisation de "one" est ici correcte.
Par contre attention "skim through" et non pas "throw".
Par ailleurs, je dirais plutôt "reach a conclusion" (ou peut-être "get to the conclusion", à vérifier) mais en tout cas par "arrive" qui est un faux-ami je pense...

klod-


----------



## wildan1

maitrekapelo said:


> to skim through throw all the literature
> arrive at to the conclusion that


 
Pas mal traduit, sauf pour les prépositions, kapelo ! Mais tous ces _one _sont effectivement plutôt lourds en anglais...

So my try:

_One must acknowledge that by merely skimming through all the literature dedicated to the foreign policy of Estonia, it would be fair to conclude that..._


----------



## jierbe31

Personnellement, j'ai toujours eu le sujet "one" en horreur. Pour dire la vérité, je le trouve trop littéraire et un rien pédant.
Lorsque son emploi est possible, la tournure passive a ma préférence. Je crois bien que c'est le cas ici.
Autre possibilité que tu connais sûrement, les pronoms "we" ou "you".
En espérant avoir été utile.


----------



## william long

Hi,

Je me demande si on peut traduire le "You" qui est employé dans un général dans une conversation en anglais avec "on" en français.

merci


----------



## no_cre0

Dans un mot, oui.


----------



## Gil

Oui.  On peut.


----------



## Keith Bradford

Tout à fait !

En effet, le mot qui équivaut à "_on_" en anglais est "_one_" mais cela fait tellement snob que nous avons tendance à l'éviter autant que possible (à part la Reine mais elle y a le droit). Nous le remplaçons par _*you*_, _*we*_ ou bien _*they*_, selon le cas.


Par exemple :

Aller au marché implique qu'on va acheter des marchandises = going to the market implies *you* will buy some goods (parce que quand *tu* y vas tu achètes quelque chose, non?)
En anglais on écrit "honour" = In English *we* write "honour"... (parce que je suis anglais et *nous autres* Anglais, nous faisons ça...)
Aux Etats Unis on écrit "honor" = In America *they* write "honor"... (parce qu'*eux*, ils sont différents de nous les Anglais...)


----------



## wildan1

william long said:


> Je me demande si on peut traduire le "You" qui est employé dans un général dans une conversation en anglais avec "on" en français.


 
Tout à fait. Mais je trouve que _one_ marcherait dans la phrase citée par maîtrekapelo (il y a 11 mois déjà), qui est d'un registre plutôt formel.


----------



## Grop

(Ce serait plutôt 23 mois).

_On_ peut aussi parfois se traduire en utilisant la voix passive (quand il ne désigne personne en particulier). _On m'a dit que tu serais là_ -> _I was told you would be there_.


----------



## wildan1

Oui, c'est vrai. Mais l'usage du passif est déconseillé quand on écrit. Si on peut l'éviter il faut privilégier une voix active.

_I understood (from them) that you would be there._


----------



## Grop

wildan1 said:


> Oui, c'est vrai. Mais l'usage du passif est déconseillé quand on écrit.



À ce que je lis, cette question est relativement controversée. Ce fil (et sûrement d'autres) en discute déjà.


----------



## Souxie

Bonjour,

Dans ce _fil_ l'utilisation de *You, We* ou *They*, voire de la *voix passive*, en place de *On*, me semble compréhensible, bien que subtile.
Cependant, pour ma phrase, je manque de discernement. Cela parle de sentiment, d'histoire entre deux personnes. Voici ce que j'ai écrit:

"Voilà comment j'ai analysé les choses: dans toute histoire il y d'abord des fondements. L'histoire part du désir qu'on a pour l'autre, des fantasmes qu'on lui fait porter, de l'intensité de l'envie qu'on a de cette personne."

My try:

"The story starts from the desire someone has for someone else, the fantasies they have for the other, the desire intensity they have for this person."

J'ai choisi de ne pas mettre *you*, pour éviter la confusion avec un réel you, puisque cela s'adresse à quelqu'un qui est concerné.
(mais je trouve ça très mauvais)


----------



## wildan1

Tu parles d'une histoire _entre_ deux personnes, Souxie, mais la phrase en français semble unidirectionnelle.

Si c'est vraiment pour exprimer " entre deux personnes " peut-être: _The story starts with a desire shared by two people, how they fantasize about each other, and the intensity of their attraction for each other._


----------



## Souxie

Oui effectivement la phrase est unidirectionnelle car je voulais décrire l'expérience du début d'une histoire du point de vue d'une des deux personnes, car il me semble que les deux ne sont pas toujours dans le même état d'esprit. 

Ta traduction est bien, mais j'aurais bien voulu souligner comme dans ma forme en français que parfois l'hisoire démarre dans la tête d'un seul. Sais-tu comment faire?


----------

